# ACL Clinton's Carjoy (Weird find)



## Summers Bottle Hunting (Jun 10, 2015)

So, I need some info on a bottle I found. While making my way to a 50s-70s bottle dump, I found a bottle on the surface that has the words "Rinse off grime leave on shine!" with "Clinton CarJoy" under it. Then under the logo it reads "The car wash that waxes too." "No wiping. No buffering. No streaking" each sentence is under each other by the way. "Contains 12 wash & wax jobs" "Clinton detergent company. Blue Island, ILL." "CONTENTS 12 FLUID OZ." Then the back has like a paragraph on it including instructions and some sort of branding logo I believe. I couldn't find anything about it online and this is the only photo I could find of it https://www.flickr.com/photos/86980088@N06/8372551443/ I would post my own but, I can't take a photo under 1024KB. All the paint is there, some faded, some ghosted. It's in not to bad condition to be a surface find. Any info would be greatly appreciated  Thank you!


----------

